# Young Hunter's Coues Buck



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

I thought I'd share my buddy's son's coues deer hunt. Always nice to see the youth out in the mountains enjoying a good hunt.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Great vid! Love seeing the whole family out there - the kid will always remember that one!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, show and tell at school. Did his brother volunteer to stay the night and sit on the gut pile for yote's!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice recovery on the second attempt. Love it when the "whomp" of the bullet can be heard.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cool. Congrats! Thanks for sharing.


----------

